# No touchscreen no Odin...



## Normohl (Nov 25, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I installed CWM to try to flash the zip file of that I200VRALG4.20121031.081351 probably not the right way to go, installed the bootloader for the SIII (figured I would still have Odin to save me), dumb I know and now it reboots and the touchscreen does not work, the only recovery it has is power+soundup+home which is the Samsung recovery thing that does not work or I dont know how to use it.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The touchscreen does not work the phone boots up fine and the recovery seems to be the Samsung recovery I either cant use or I am unsure how.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I know I should have have been messing around, I am new to the smartphone thing[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thanks.[/background]


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Normohl said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I installed CWM to try to flash the zip file of that I200VRALG4.20121031.081351 probably not the right way to go, installed the bootloader for the SIII (figured I would still have Odin to save me), dumb I know and now it reboots and the touchscreen does not work, the only recovery it has is power+soundup+home which is the Samsung recovery thing that does not work or I dont know how to use it.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The touchscreen does not work the phone boots up fine and the recovery seems to be the Samsung recovery I either cant use or I am unsure how.[/background]
> 
> ...


you're quite lucky you don't have a brick, see my pm


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Normohl said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I installed CWM to try to flash the zip file of that I200VRALG4.20121031.081351 probably not the right way to go, installed the bootloader for the SIII (figured I would still have Odin to save me), dumb I know and now it reboots and the touchscreen does not work, the only recovery it has is power+soundup+home which is the Samsung recovery thing that does not work or I dont know how to use it.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The touchscreen does not work the phone boots up fine and the recovery seems to be the Samsung recovery I either cant use or I am unsure how.[/background]
> 
> ...


You are lucky you did not hard brick your phone. Do not mess with the Stellar's bootloader. I did and ended up having to get a replacement.
Tho If you can't use Odin or cwm or twrp you maybe screwed anyways
Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

If he's rooted, or can root, we should be able to fix this

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Normohl (Nov 25, 2012)

I can boot into odin now and the samsung recovery but have flashed everything I can think of and still no touchscreen


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Normohl said:


> I can boot into odin now and the samsung recovery but have flashed everything I can think of and still no touchscreen


You may have to return it to verizon which is no big deal. Just flash it back to stock and return. Bricked my phone and returned it with no problems


----------



## Normohl (Nov 25, 2012)

what do you mean return it? just say it did it itself and get another? It probably under samsungs warranty still right? either way I payed an extra 100 dollars when I got it for the insurance policy. I was just thinking saying i lost it, but If its free to bring it in and say it did that itself then I would do that

Just need more info on what you did.

thanks again for the help


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Normohl said:


> what do you mean return it? just say it did it itself and get another? It probably under samsungs warranty still right? either way I payed an extra 100 dollars when I got it for the insurance policy. I was just thinking saying i lost it, but If its free to bring it in and say it did that itself then I would do that
> 
> Just need more info on what you did.
> 
> thanks again for the help


Guys - probably not really good to discuss things like this here...just saying...


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Normohl said:


> what do you mean return it? just say it did it itself and get another? It probably under samsungs warranty still right? either way I payed an extra 100 dollars when I got it for the insurance policy. I was just thinking saying i lost it, but If its free to bring it in and say it did that itself then I would do that
> 
> Just need more info on what you did.
> 
> thanks again for the help


Just call or go into a vzw store tell them your screen isn't working. Which it isn't. They will ship you another phone. You pay for insurance so use it if you have to. Or buy a phone off contract.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> Guys - probably not really good to discuss things like this here...just saying...


From what I read on other topics this advice is very mild and user may have to pay full if they discovered he rooted it. It could also be a defect do I stand by the return it over paying full

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

odin to stock make sure theres no traces of root or recovery and return it say screen stopped working.. it prob is a hardware problem anyways because of what i have read it doesnt seem like u could have broken it.. if the s3 bootloader fully flashed u would have a brick and this isnt a brick just a glitch


----------

